# Hop the one legged chicken



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is hop she was born with one leg, she's just as old as my other hens but not growing very much.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, she's adorable!!! How old is she?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww too cute, makes them all more special!!


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

She'll be a year old this spring, yes she is very special!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It's interesting to see that she looks healthy and in good condition!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I had one I named Gimpy. He was born with a crooked leg,that was much shorter than the other. I watched him grow up,hobbling along trying to keep up with Mom and his siblings,and he did keep up,and did grow up. He still hobbles along,but he made it.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

She is gorgeous and looks so healthy!


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Some how, when born with a disability, they know no other way. She'll be just fine.
An' she's a good lookin' hen too!, bet she'll make a good mommy.

We had one with no beak, Poor li'l feller hadda eat from a cup, so that he could bury his whole face in th' feed to get a bite. 
But he did well for a couple years, then th' varmits got him. But he'd still scratch an' act like he was peckin', he'd call hens, and they'd flock around him, 'cause he couldn't peck 'em.


----------

